# JCM 800s and 900s



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

ive been looking at some used ones and it looks like the best price i can get for a 50 watt jcm 800 is $950 and a 50 watt jcm 900 with el34s for $800. what deal should i take? both amps are in good condition


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't say if those are fair prices or not as I don't watch that market, but I'd say spend the bit extra and get the JCM800.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

ya im going to go for a jcm 800. the solid state preamp of the jcm 900 put me off a little. if im going to get a tube amp i wanna get all tube.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

sesroh said:


> ya im going to go for a jcm 800. the solid state preamp of the jcm 900 put me off a little. if im going to get a tube amp i wanna get all tube.


The 900 doesn't have a solid state pre-amp, but does use some clipping diodes to create heavier distortion. That being said, I personally like the 800 much better.

Scott


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Scottone said:


> The 900 doesn't have a solid state pre-amp, but does use some clipping diodes to create heavier distortion. That being said, I personally like the 800 much better.
> 
> Scott


ah someone told me it had a solid state preamp. ah well i still want the 800


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

sesroh said:


> ah someone told me it had a solid state preamp. ah well i still want the 800


I just ran across a bunch of schematics for the JCM900 series, and as it turns out, the pre-amp also contains op amps that are used for both the boost and reverb circuitry. The pre-amp also contains 2 12AX7's, but much of the gain comes from the op-amps.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I also prefer the JCM800.It lets the guitar come through.There are tons of mods to get what you want from a 2204 circuit(JCM800).
Those prices are typical for a good 1980's 800.they are the last best thing Marshall did IMHO.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

There are some good mods for the 900s out there too. I mean if you happen across one at a really good price, try it, you might like it. I've played lots of 800s that weren't that great and some that were fantastic. it's one of those things that you need to try and see for yourself.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Ripper said:


> There are some good mods for the 900s out there too. I mean if you happen across one at a really good price, try it, you might like it. I've played lots of 800s that weren't that great and some that were fantastic. it's one of those things that you need to try and see for yourself.


i agree. i want a jcm 800 but i cant afford the extra so i might have to go for a 900. im going to be playing through an orange 2X12 that im picking up this weekend so thats why i cant afford the jcm 800.  but still


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Keep in mind that the JCM800 models with channel switching- 2205 and 2210 also used clipping diodes for distortion. The early vertical input 2204 and 2203 models are the ones to get.
> 
> gtrguy


Good point...the 25th aniversary one's did as well.


----------



## fatass (Oct 10, 2006)

It really depends on what you are looking for in your sound too. I play metal and have owned both. I sold the 800 since it would only really sing at rediculous volumes. Ear shattering volumes!

I never EVER turned the 800 past 3, and that would seriously damaged your ears. The 900 I jam at 6 and it sounds awesome. Both 100 watters, but very different designs.

I put EL34's in the 900 and never looked back. Sure it has an op-amp, but thanks to that, I can play while my son sleeps.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah id really just like a 50watt of either of them because i really dont need 100 watts. ive had 100 watt combos which are fine but 100 watt heads really seem like too much volume for me. ive found a jcm 800 for 950 the other day. i might go for it but im not sure which model it is. it has the silver switches on the front(not the red and black on/off and standby buttons) and its also a CSA model(you know electronics u get that say CSA approved on the back)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I THINK (could be wrong though) that the toggle switches are just on the earlier ones - my 4010 has them. 
And I assume with the CSA stamp that it's the Canadian version, not the US.
Should be a killer amp.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yepp he just confirmed that it is a 1985 CSA 2204 jcm 800. i really want it but i cant afford it for another week or two so im hoping he doesnt sell it before i get a chance to buy it. im dropping $800 on an orange 2X12 today so im definately going to have to wait a week at least. gah


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

gtrguy is right. Go with the JCM 800. It also has better trannies
which will make the sound better too. I've good a JCM 800 100W
2203 from 1983 and it sounds great. Keep in mind the 800s usually
only have 4/8 ohm speaker impedance. The 900 will have 16 ohm
selection along with 8, so your cabinet will need to be matched
accordingly.

I would avoid the 900s, they have farty-bad tone imho.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

ya im not going to go with a jcm 900 at all. too many people have said bad things lol. im still deciding on what i want though. id really love to get an orange head(like a rocker 30 or an ad30htc) but theyre really expensive. ive found a couple of used ones in the US that are affordable but it might kill me on shipping and customs fees gah.


----------

